# Wellbutrin and Xanax together?



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

So I spoke to my doctor and told him I'd be extremely edgy lately. Totally stressed out for no reason coupled with depression. He wants to put me on Wellbutrin (again) but added Xanax for anxiety.

Im really sick of experimenting as I didnt feel like the Wellbutrin did much of anything previously. I also know that some people here have a poor opinion of Xanax. This is my first time taking it.

Does anyone have any thoughts? Does the extended release Xanax make you tired during the day? Spacey? My work is difficult and I cant afford to have a foggy brain.

anyone?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Xanax simply relieves anxiety for me. All of those alleged side effects dissapear after you have taken it for a few day.

Extended Release Xanax is pointless. If you want a long lasting Benzo go for Valium or Klonopin.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

extended realease xanax didnt make me tired or spacey. but i suppose it would if you took enough. its a poo drug tho. it releases really slow, so you can hardly feel it. if your doc wants to put you on a benzo, might as well make it regular xanax.

do research first, tho. xanax is quite parodoxical. in that it actually increases the severity of your anxiety when it is no longer in your system. causing rapid dependency(not neccesarily addiction).


----------



## ILOVEXANAX (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't have answer to your edit


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> Extended Release Xanax is pointless. If you want a long lasting Benzo go for Valium or Klonopin.


I'd say it's pointless for other reasons, like you can simply take multiple doses per day. Is it really that hard to take 3-4 regular Xanax per day? I've done so for an entire decade. I've never felt the need for Xanax XR. I've also never felt the need to pay the sky high price of Xanax XR when regular Xanax cost so little (360mg for $19).

As you point out, long-acting benzos like Valium & Klonopin would also be suitable options.

I guess Xanax XR is for the patient that gets the best effect for Xanax rather than other benzos and for whatever reason simply can't manage to take multiple doses per day.

I personally hate XR formulations irregardless of cost. I like IR formulations that let me custom tailor my dose to how much I need at the moment. I don't know how much I'm going to need in a given day. I might get all worked up and need a whole lot at a certain time and with an IR version I can simply take more. Or I might not need much at all and I can simply skip a dose or two. IR puts me in total control and that's how I like it.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

^very good points. I now first hands that certain benzos judt don't work for certain people though I imagine the purpose behind the formulation of Xanax XR was to create a new patent. Lately it seems Xanax XR is the new popular benzo for Doctors to prescribe. So it is most likely a new patent/profitability plan.

The whole reason I take Valium and Xanax is because there are times when I only want the short acting effects of Xanax.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> I imagine the purpose behind the formulation of Xanax XR was to create a new patent. Lately it seems Xanax XR is the new popular benzo for Doctors to prescribe. So it is most likely a new patent/profitability plan.


Of course, getting a new patent on a old (1973) drug was the whole point of creating Xanax XR, though the XR patent expired several years ago and even XR is generic now though it still costs notably more than IR.

Creating XR versions is one of the standard tactics for getting patent extensions. You can expect an XR (or CR or XL) version of almost everything to appear when the patent is nearing expiration: Paxil CR, Effexor XR, Wellbutrin SR then XL, Luvox CR, etc&#8230;. If it can be made in an XR version, you can be damn sure they'll do it.

Hell, even the Valium you love so much is available in an XR version because a 200 hour half life just isn't enough, you know!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

XR Valium! that is the funniest post I have seen on here in a while.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Very low dose of xanax but I beg to differ gentlemen. I like it..I like it a lot!! Maybe in time the effectiveness fades but it sure as hell takes the edge off. My eye isnt even twitching. hurray


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

blue_blue said:


> Very low dose of xanax but I beg to differ gentlemen. I like it..I like it a lot!! Maybe in time the effectiveness fades but it sure as hell takes the edge off. My eye isnt even twitching. hurray


What are you saying? Xanax helps you? Yeah it helps me a lot I have been taking 6 mg of Xanax IR for nearly 5 years. It remains effective. I don't think that I would say "I like xanax a lot!!" It relieves anxiety when I need it too But if I did not need to take Xanax, I wouldn't.

I don't think that the effectiveness of Xanax fades. Some people experience side effects such as drowsiness, grogginess, inability to think clearly and some other crap that people claim. But all of those side effects (if they are experienced) do disappear after using it for a few times.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Im saying that a few people expressed that a low dose of Xanax is ineffective. It was pretty effective for me. We'll see about long terms effects and side effects.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Is some of the Xanax XR immediate release while the other part is extended? If so, that's actually kind of a good thing considering the risk of rebound anxiety from just regular Xanax.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ben12 said:


> Is some of the Xanax XR immediate release while the other part is extended? If so, that's actually kind of a good thing considering the risk of rebound anxiety from just regular Xanax.


I never had any rebound anxiety from regular Xanax.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> Is some of the Xanax XR immediate release while the other part is extended?


The way most extended release drugs work is that some is released right away and the rest is either released consistently and slowly or in stages. Meaning half is released now and half is released later. Or it is released in several intervals. Some XR formulas are constantly releasing a little bit throughout a given period of time. There are many different patents on the mechanism of extended release but they all essentially do the same thing, release the drug over an extended period of time.



> If so, that's actually kind of a good thing considering the risk of rebound anxiety from just regular Xanax.


I have never experienced this so-called "rebound" effect of xanax. Though if it does happen then it would be logical that the effect would be reduced due to the extended release problem because the drug leaves your system steadily and over time.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Is Klonopin supposed to rebound? because if so I never had that effect happen to me.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

blue_blue said:


> Is Klonopin supposed to rebound? because if so I never had that effect happen to me.


I have never experienced the so-called rbound effect from sn benzo.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been on Ativan and clonazepam and oxazepam. I've never experienced any rebound anxiety. I've found that clonazepam is the most effective benzodiazepine for anxiety that I've taken.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I find it odd that Klonopin really doesnt feel like anything to me. Valium is by far my favorite drug. I feel amazing on it (relaxed) and the Xanax seems to be pretty effective too. Klonopin for me is only good for physical symptoms like racing heart. I find it has no affect on my sense of well being at all.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

blue_blue said:


> I find it odd that Klonopin really doesnt feel like anything to me. Valium is by far my favorite drug. I feel amazing on it (relaxed) and the Xanax seems to be pretty effective too. Klonopin for me is only good for physical symptoms like racing heart. I find it has no affect on my sense of well being at all.


Yeah Klonopin has no effect on me. When I was totally benzo naive (no benzo tolerance) I had tried increasing doss of xanax with no effect, Finally I took 120 mg at once and felt no effects, it's weird. But Xanax and Valium are great for me.


----------



## jevbrowser (Apr 6, 2018)

*xanax harder to get?*



brooke_brigham said:


> Im saying that a few people expressed that a low dose of Xanax is ineffective. It was pretty effective for me. We'll see about long terms effects and side effects.


Brook,

Does it seem to you that it is harder to get a doctor to prescribe Xanax for a person than say Wellbutrin? Are doctors somehow more reluctant? Do i need a psychiatrist to get Xanax, or would my GP doctor maybe prescribe it?

thanks,
Jev


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Aw I thought Brooke was back.

@jevbrowser A benzodiazepine like Xanax, Klonopin, Valium, etc is going to be harder to get prescribed than Wellbutrin, and yeah a GP can prescribe it.


----------



## jevbrowser (Apr 6, 2018)

crimeclub said:


> Aw I thought Brooke was back.
> 
> @jevbrowser A benzodiazepine like Xanax, Klonopin, Valium, etc is going to be harder to get prescribed than Wellbutrin, and yeah a GP can prescribe it.


Thanks!! So how do i approach making my case then? How can i convince my GP?

jev


----------

